# Help...to reset SRS indicator at Xtrail 2.5



## automatch (Oct 21, 2007)

hello all... i'm new bie in this forum..... i want to ask every nissan xtrail expert on how to reset the srs air bag indicator?? my indicator lights up after i sticked the sound dampening at my whole nissan x trail body and floor...and i assump that the light goes up when i remove the chair without i disconnect the batery....please help...thank before


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Check 10A fuse which is Number 9 in the fuse junction box under the steering.

Also, please let me know if the light is ON all the time or is blinking.


----------



## automatch (Oct 21, 2007)

hello aussiextrail...thk for the reply and for try to help solve my problem....i have chaeck the fuse...it's doesn't matter...and the light goes on...not blinking.....


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

OK, if you have taken out the fuse and it is ok, then try performing a self diagnostic procedure of the SRS system and then clear all codes:



If that doesn't help, disconnect the battery for 24 hours and see if it'll clear the SRS ON light. If after all these steps the problem can not be solved, take it to your dealer.


----------



## automatch (Oct 21, 2007)

thank you very much aussietrail...i will try it to night....and i sure your answer will help me to solve my problem....i will try it....and i will update to this tread the result...thank again....


----------

